# Out Of Your Cotton Picking Mind



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This term is a common southern slang used for decades and within one's own culture. The term is only racist if you want it to be ...... in my expert good ole' southern boy opinion. I listened to the replay and the comment was not racially directed, it was applied as it could be directed at anyone. The reality is some of us do not think in colors nor try to look for an opportunity to get butt hurt. Also, I'm can guarantee you, I am not ...... out of my cotton picking mind.

Oklahoma City Thunder broadcaster under fire over 'cotton-picking' comment | Fox News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yesterday I told a friend there'll come a day when "cotton-pickin'" will be declared racist. I thought I was being funny. Seems I wasn't.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

All I wanna know is what cotton gin tastes like?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> All I wanna know is what cotton gin tastes like?


Tastes like chicken.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Tastes like *chicken*.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Chicken flavored gin?:vs_shocked:

Hey wait isn't that racist?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Chicken flavored gin?:vs_shocked:
> 
> Hey wait isn't that racist?


Didn't you get the memo? If you're white everything you do/say is racist.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpshooter64 (Jun 12, 2015)

It is really, really dry...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Born and raised in West Virginia. No cotton to be found here, but have heard and used that term my whole life. Never once thought it had any racial undertones. I guess everyone is a victim nowadays.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sharpshooter64 said:


> It is really, really dry...


Good one!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

So now if I wear cotton underwear,I’m racist?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If I listen to Cotton Eyed Joe, I’m racist?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cotton picking mind is a racist as the word noggardly. Only the uneducated or those with an ax to grind would instantly go racist.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rstanek said:


> So now if I wear cotton underwear,I'm racist?


Not if you have enough stains of color.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Hmmm, so if my mother grew up in Arkansas and picked cotton by hand by the bushel and was as lily white as they come.......is it still racist?


Point being........blacks or those of color aren't the only ones that's had a hard life or the only ones that's picked cotton, or the only ones that got their butts beat as a kid with a switch they had to find or, or, or.....but they don't see that and are the only ones to complain about it. Suck it up buttercup, life goes on


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

My grandpa picked cotton when he was around 16...He also worked on fighters on aircraft carriers in the Pacific theater a couple years later.

In my person opinion that phrase is a badge of honor. People now days are for the most part spineless, and ignorant.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Tastes like chicken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This could sorta remind a person of the Lesbian frog and her special friend who could be heard uttering during the throes of love making.."We do taste like chicken dont we?" Now as concerns the racist Okie poking fun at black folks..think it would be better to borrow a colloquial witticism in common useage down at Graham when somebody does or says something stupid.."Well that boy is sillier than a tree full of ass holes." We was apparently ahead of the learning curve on politicial correctness huh?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Born and raised in West Virginia. No cotton to be found here, but have heard and used that term my whole life. Never once thought it had any racial undertones. I guess everyone is a victim nowadays.


Cotton is all over the place here in Gods Country. My Mama said she picked it one hot day. She said she made a bargain with the Lord...if He would let her out of the cotton patch alive at the end of the day..she promised to never go back. She said she survived and next day went and got a job at the dime store. Was in fact the last cotton patch she was ever in. The Lord treats His little chillins good. Is you a Hatfield or McCoy?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I think .... reflecting back on my childhood, it means something similar to dadburnit George! or, dadgummit George ...... actually I have no idea what those are suppose to be mean, unless it is a polite way to cuss.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll just call a spade, a spade...



> Heavens to Murgatroyd!..
> 
> Would you believe the email spell checker did not recognize the word, Murgatroyd? Lost Words from our childhood: Words gone as fast as the buggy whip! Sad really!
> 
> ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

When everything is racist, nothing is racist.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'll just call a spade, a spade...
> 
> ...Heavens to Betsy!
> Gee whillikers!
> ...


As kids we used "cotton pickin' mind" up North and that had nothing to do with blacks (sorry, African Americans). It was just a fun manner of expression. Is "shank of the evening" racist these days? That was an oldie but grannies used to say that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> When everything is racist, nothing is racist.


Red Lion, that is deep. I shall have to ponder that one. Not being snarky--I mean it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> As kids we used "cotton pickin' mind" up North and that had nothing to do with blacks (sorry, African Americans). It was just a fun manner of expression. Is "shank of the evening" racist these days? That was an oldie but grannies used to say that.


There is no such thing as a African American!
You're either American or you're not. Homey dont play dat game!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Red Lion, that is deep. I shall have to ponder that one. Not being snarky--I mean it.


Not my words, but there is truth to it in a facetious way.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I was raised in Fresno. A lot of cotton around there. I have picked grapes and I have picked cotton. I am about as white as you can get. BUT I NEVER even thought how that saying could be racist. After all everyone in the patch with me was WHITE. The blacks were at home doing whatever they do.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That reminds me of a story I read a week of so ago on a "main-stream" news site (CNN or something similar) about the recent issues in South Africa. The story (which had presumably gone through at least 1 or 2 levels of editors) said something about how "the African-Americans had finally decided to take their land back from the whites"...

After reading that I really felt the need to hit a snowflake multiple times with a baseball bat. I feel the same way after reading the pap linked by the OP.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> There is no such thing as a African American!
> You're either American or you're not. Homey dont play dat game!


Yes,yes, I would agree. But actually, I think in a way, after American Indians, in one sense blacks are more "American" than the rest of us. Because our white ancestors came to the continent with their cultures and traditions and world view intact. In all fairness, the blacks didn't. They had that taken away. So from that standpoint, they had to start from scratch.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Yes,yes, I would agree. But actually, I think in a way, after American Indians, in one sense blacks are more "American" than the rest of us. Because our white ancestors came to the continent with their cultures and traditions and world view intact. In all fairness, the blacks didn't. They had that taken away. So from that standpoint, they had to start from scratch.


First American Indians migrated to this land also. Mostly from the East and South.

Blacks did bring their own culture. Did you know that blacks created the banjo?

Did you know the first slave owner in America was black?

Did you know blacks were sold into slavery by other blacks?

Are you aware that slavery is thriving in many parts of this world today?

Just points to ponder..............


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Pulled pork...thank a slave.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

inceptor said:


> First American Indians migrated to this land also. Mostly from the East and South.
> 
> Blacks did bring their own culture. Did you know that blacks created the banjo?
> 
> ...


Will double dittos on the black folks bringing their culture with them. As most know the black slave trade was much more abundant..long lasting and brutal in Brazil than it ever was in the old South. Thanks to the slimey Portuguese. Some African rituals and practices are still in effect there which have long dissapeared from Africa. So let us dry up those crocodile tears about losing their culture lol.

http://sites.jmu.edu/migrationflows/the-influence-of-african-slaves-on-brazilian-culture/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> As kids we used "cotton pickin' mind" up North and that had nothing to do with blacks (sorry, African Americans). It was just a fun manner of expression. Is "shank of the evening" racist these days? That was an oldie but grannies used to say that.


"Skank of the evening" can only be racist, down here in the south ... if you designate which side of the tracks said skank sets up shop at, huh?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have used that term since I was a kid, and I grew up in Chicago! ( Got my ass to Texas as soon as I could ) People have way to much time on their hands. PCBS.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

From this point forward this shall be known as The People House! Calling it The White House is racist, I so declare to one and all!
Will it ever happen? It is possible.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> First American Indians migrated to this land also. Mostly from the East and South.
> 
> Blacks did bring their own culture.
> [1] Did you know that blacks created the banjo?
> ...


1. No, didn't know that. Thought it was Tiny Tim.

2. Nope, didn't know that either. What was his name?

3.. Why yes, I knew that one.

4. Sadly, yes I that I knew already. Human trafficing is alive and well, unfortunately. And, and, that's 'Hilary's legacy to Lybia', right? The Muslims are catching all the Africans on their way to Europe and enslaving them.

Only two outta four....Can I get an extra points question? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> 1. No, didn't know that. Thought it was Tiny Tim.
> 
> 2. Nope, didn't know that either. What was his name?
> 
> ...


1. Actually Tiny Tim played the Ukulele

2. His name was Anthony Johnson. He actually got slavery legalized here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Johnson_(colonist)

And for your listening pleasure, here is Tiny Tim with his biggest hit.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@inceptor done fell off his rocker. Crap, now I'm going to be accused of elderly abuse.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> @inceptor *done fell off his rocker.* Crap, now I'm going to be accused of elderly abuse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That happened years ago.

I don't think I can sue for elderly abuse in Texas. BUT I COULD hire an attorney in CA. :vs_lol:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That happened years ago.
> 
> I don't think I can sue for elderly abuse in Texas. BUT I COULD hire an attorney in CA. :vs_lol:


They're a dime a dozen here. Let me know if you need a referral.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 74578
> 
> From this point forward this shall be known as The People House! Calling it The White House is racist, I so declare to one and all!
> Will it ever happen? It is possible.


I can well imagine Trumps painters are still trying to cover up the Purples, Pinks, Oranges, and Yellows from what the Oblunders had painted the rooms on the inside. Ohhhhhhhhh I am so sorry! Was that racist????? :devil:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> 1. Actually Tiny Tim played the Ukulele
> 
> 2. His name was Anthony Johnson. He actually got slavery legalized here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but no extra credit for Annie?

Tiny Tim always reminds me of the time my Uncle was at a party at my parents house, had a little too much to drink, grabbed my mother's old wig and a Bango---err, I mean ukulele and started . singing that tulip song. lol. True.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Thanks, but no extra credit for Annie?
> 
> Tiny Tim always reminds me of the time my Uncle was at a party at my parents house, had a little too much to drink, grabbed my mother's old wig and a Bango---err, I mean ukulele and started . singing that tulip song. lol. True.


You always get extra credit. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Thanks, but no extra credit for Annie?
> 
> Tiny Tim always reminds me of the time my Uncle was at a party at my parents house, had a little too much to drink, grabbed my mother's old wig and a Bango---err, I mean ukulele and started . singing that tulip song. lol. True.


Hmmm ... I can assure you this, no good and well bred southern boy has ever been caught wearing a wig and playing a ukulele ..... at least not in public! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ... I can assure you this, no good and well bred southern boy has ever been caught wearing a wig and playing a ukulele ..... at least not in public! :tango_face_grin:


To his credit, he stopped drinking.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Cotton is all over the place here in Gods Country. My Mama said she picked it one hot day. She said she made a bargain with the Lord...if He would let her out of the cotton patch alive at the end of the day..she promised to never go back. She said she survived and next day went and got a job at the dime store. Was in fact the last cotton patch she was ever in. The Lord treats His little chillins good. Is you a Hatfield or McCoy?


The Hatfields are from West Virginia, so Hatfield all the way! By the way if you have yet to see the Hatfield and McCoy Mini Series with Kevin Costner and Bill Paxton you should check it out


----------

